# Starting salary for an Electrical Engineer (Master)?



## skye86 (Aug 3, 2010)

My boyfriend is currently finishing off a placement with an English company and he was asked to work for them after finishing his Master thesis in Germany (we are German). The area he would work in would be Embedded Software and Hardware Design in the automotive industry. It is a small growing company in Northamptonshire. In the area of Germany where we come from he could expect a starting salary of around 40,000 EUR (about 33,000 GBP).

He will have a meeting with his bosses about the contractual things soon, so we would like to know what he can ask for.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

The sky is the limit 

Ask the same amount in pounds, that is a good starting point IMHO.

Spater!


----------

